# Skittish Fish



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey all,
I have a 55g aquarium with 3 yellow labs, 1 albino socolofi, 7 small peacocks, and 2 zebra obliquidens. For the last couple of months my fish have been really easily frightened. They won't eat immediately anymore and hide every time i come within 5 feet of the tank. I explained this to my LFS and they said my PH is too high. My PH is a constant 8.2 . My nitrates and nitrites are at zero. I don't get what the problem could be!

Any suggestions and help would be greatly appreciated!  opcorn:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

How often are you feeding? If you're feeding over 4 times a day, sometimes they will just hang out in the caves and what not, and appear to ignore you. I did a little experiment last year where I fed 5-7 small meals a day and it's like they just knew food would always come and showed me no interest. Once I dropped back to once or twice a day and fasted them for a day occasionally they returned to normal.
Other than that I don't have any ideas, do you ever just sit near the tank and watch them, maybe they just need to get used to your presence?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I feed them once or twice a day. I had my tank in my room until just recently when I moved it into the living room. But they have been skittish for a couple of months now.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If the tank is in a high traffic area, this could be an issue. Since the area has changed, it might be adding to the problem. All it takes is one nervous fish scurrying for cover, and they all follow suit.

I'm concerned about your test kits, though. Nitrates shouldn't be at zero unless the tank is uncycled or it's heavily planted. Are these the strip kind, or liquid reagent? How long have they been opened?

The ph is a bit high, but it may not be accurate, depending on your test kits. If it's truly no higher than 8.2, the fish should have adjusted to it by now. I really don't think that's your problem.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Despite the tank being in the living room, i live on my own so every area is a low-traffic area haha.

The tank may be uncycled. I have just moved about 5 miles down the road, and had to deal with moving my 55g (what a hassle). I kept the filter, biowheels and all which i thought would really help with the cycling process, but I haven't really had the time to do a test within the last couple of days. The tank was just reset a week ago. I believe the (liquid) test kit is fine, just the fact that I tested maybe 36 hours after setup is why it read 0.

I was told at the LFS that Malawis should have a PH of 7.4, then again I was told my fish are freaking out because my water isn't RO. They then tried to sell me a $180 RO unit.

The thing is though, if the tank is cycling, wouldn't my Nitrites be high?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The rate that the cycle proceeds will depend on the amount of waste that goes in and out of the tank. (Feed sparingly, and monitor the water closely.) You may need to implement frequent water changes when the nitrites and ammonia start spiking - since fish are already in the tank you could do long term damage to their internal organs if you don't.

My ph is at 7.8 - 8.0 . IMO, anywhere between 7 and 8 is okay. You might lower yours naturally just by adding a nice piece of driftwood.

How did you preserve your filter media for the move? Did you keep it in tank water? Was it awhile before you got the tank back up and running?

How long ago was the move?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

it has been pretty difficult getting water for a water change. the water to the house is well water and it has trace amounts of sulfur in it and i worry.

*** tried driftwood before, didn't like having a lipton iced tank. haha. Also, I don't have a pot big enough to boil it.

I kept it on my empty tank (it didnt dry out...just kinda sat there) for about 36 hours.

the move was 1 week ago.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How do you plan to do water changes?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

theres a place across town that sells RO water by the gallon.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Ouch, those are going to be some expensive water changes at 20 gallons or so a week!

Are the fish behaving any differently?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

they've calmed down a bit. still frightened initially but they ease up.

i keep hearing I need to get an RO unit but I dont have the cash for that (yet). I figured I'd just get a water softener (that way i can do wash too lol)


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

just tested the water again...

Ammonia-0
Nitrate- .25
Nitrite- 0
PH- 8

and the fish are fine!

if they act up again I'll repost, thanks for the replies!


----------

